# alpharooms.com.....rooms for half nothing



## slookie (11 Sep 2008)

Anyone ever booked hotels with this crowd? Stumbled across them online. Prices seem way cheaper than all the rest. eg Dreams Cancun All inclusive from Fri 2 Jan to Thurs 8th is €1429 for 2 and all the rest are coming in at over a €1000 dearer??? not just this hotel...was doing searches in Orlando too and rooms for half nothing. Anyone know anymore...is it too good to be true?


----------



## JJ1982 (11 Sep 2008)

yes have use them 3 times and book my paretns holidays through them also. They are great value, and to be believed, there is no trick with alpharooms.com!


----------



## briancbyrne (11 Sep 2008)

yea - i use them everytime i go abroad - they are excellent


----------



## godthe (11 Sep 2008)

I have used them a few times and found them very reliable


----------



## BOXtheFOX (11 Sep 2008)

Yup!  I use them on a regular basis and usually find them the cheapest. Having said that you might end up in the rooms without the sea view, overlooking the air conditioning unit, beside the lift. Then again maybe not, it's pot luck.
Have a look at www.hotelscomparison.com


----------



## Concert (14 Sep 2008)

Alpha Rooms are brilliant, use them very regularly both to book hotels for Summer holidays and city break hotels and they give brilliant value for money. Saved over 800 euros on a holiday to Algarve recently.


----------



## DesignA (15 Sep 2008)

Frequently use them. They are very good.


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (15 Sep 2008)

used them many times and always happy !  just a tip - purchase their short notice cancellation protection as it could save you a bundle if some unforeseen calamity strikes (god forbid ) its a worthwile add on IMO.


----------



## lialwarrior (15 Sep 2008)

I have used them on 3 occasions and have found them very good.


----------



## Havana (15 Sep 2008)

I've used them alot and think they are great. Have alos used 1800hotels.ie which as an Irish company I would prefer to use and they are always as cheap from my experience, but where Alpharooms win out is that you can change your booking with no hassle and no cost. We had to change from an apartment for 2 to one for 4 and it was simple to do.


----------



## sorting it! (23 Sep 2008)

Used them to book 5 hotels last yr when going on trip. 
Found them very reliable and had no probs at all.
Have used them several times since. Would have no prob recommending them.


----------



## MaryBe (3 Nov 2008)

Hi,

I use Alpharooms also.  When I have my confirmation, I ring the hotel directly and request sea views or whatever I'm looking for.  I have always been accommodated.


----------



## scals (4 Nov 2008)

Have used alpharooms on many occasions.  I always follow up my booking with an email to the hotel making any requests that I have.  Have not had any problems with them.


----------



## trustno1 (4 Nov 2008)

Used them last year for a week's holiday in Fuerteventura. They saved me approx €600 on a weeks self catering in the Suite Hotel Atlantis.  No probs whatsoever.  So impressed I used them again this time for a hotel in Salou in August.  Again saved a packet on accommodation and no probs with the booking.


----------



## sulo (4 Nov 2008)

Yeah used them recently for trip to portugal... I compared their cost against other familiar sites, and they are cheaper!!


----------



## sfag (4 Nov 2008)

have used them once for portugal without issue.


----------



## mell61 (5 Nov 2008)

I've used them with no problems in the past, and in fact just booked with them today.
If booking today when you get to final page use coupon 'ten', it will get you Eu10 off the total cost!
Worked for me!


----------



## Concert (17 Nov 2008)

Use them three or four times a year all over world, excellent service and great savings, also very obliging if you need to make changes.  By far the best accommodation provider and cheapest.


----------

